# Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Samsung hat eine neue Firmware für die SSD 830 Serie freigegeben.

Die nötigen Dateien kann man hier laden: Klick

Einige User haben bereits die neue Firmware aufgespielt. Es gibt jedoch keinen Performancegewinn.


*Changelog:*


> CXM03B1Q
> Release Date: 2012-01-19
> Release Note
> -Improved compatibility and stability of Firmware Update Tool.
> ...


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*



> Es gibt jedoch keinen Performancegewinn.





> - Features and functionalities are identical to previous CXM02B1Q firmware.


 
Klingt irgendwie nutzlos... 

Was meint ihr? Aufspielen oder nicht?


----------



## dj*viper (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

ich bin so ein ein firmware und update junkie, ich würds machen^^


----------



## Zergoras (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

Never touch a running system!


----------



## Dynamitarde (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

Meine 830 läuft ohne probs. Ich werde es nicht Installieren.
Es gibt ja keinen Performancegewinn.


----------



## Bennz (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

ich hätts gemacht, mal gugn was für eine aus der rma wieder kommt.


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*



> Never touch a running system!


 
Meine rennt aber noch nicht... der neue PC wird erst aufgesetzt, wenn der C2 i7 3930k kommt, also wenns wahr ist nächste Woche; bis dahin ist meine 830 noch fabriksneu...


----------



## Max Cifer (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

Dito. Meine SSD 830 wartet auch schon seit Wochen auf den  i7-3930K C-2 Stepping, das morgen, am 20.01.2012, erscheinen soll. Hoffentlich nicht noch ein paperlaunch. 
Die Preise für die 3 noch vorhandenen C-1 sind exorbitant gestiegen. 
Ich werde flashen, weil flashen Leben ist.


----------



## -Cryptic- (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*



Max Cifer schrieb:


> Ich werde flashen, weil flashen Leben ist.


 
Wow, jetzt kommen die tiefsinnigen Kommentare.


----------



## Spinal (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series*

Ist ja total witzig, meine Samsung 830 liegt auch hier rum weil ich auf Sockel 2011 CPUs warte 

Ich werde es aufspielen, kann ja noch nix schief gehen  Also danke für den Hinweis 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Max Cifer (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Tja, willkommen im Club. Traurige Angelegenheit .
Ich warte jetzt schon auf die neue Nvidia und den i7 C2.
Der 20. Januar war leider ein Propagandalüge. Und die verbleibende C1s ohne VT-d werden schon mit exorbitanten 620,00 Euro ausgezeichnet. 
Wahrscheinlich wollen die garnichts verkaufen, nur Kunden heiß machen und dann im Regen stehen lassen.


----------



## Spinal (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Also für den i7 Vierkerner 3820 gilt ja inoffiziell der 13. Februar als Release Datum. Evtl. wird es dann alle Prozessoren im C2 Stepping flächendeckend geben. Ich glaube nicht das der 3820 überhaupt noch im C1 kommt. Auf jeden Fall bin ich etwas enttäuscht. Offizieller Release am 14. November und die Lieferbarkeit Monate später ist mehr als schlecht. Dazu die Geschichte mit dem Stepping.....

Upsi, ich dachte das wäre ein anderer Thread....sorry für OT... aber naja wie gesagt, ich spiele das Update auf  Erste Berührung mit einer SSD   *freu*
bye
Spinal


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (24. Januar 2012)

Also nach der fw update habe ich nun ca 20 punkte weniger als vorher im as ssd benchmark. Bei euch auchso?


----------



## apostoli (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Hallo, kann man bedenkenlos updaten ?? Auch wenn auf der SSD das Betriebssystem drauf ist ?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

ja das kannst du.
würde aber trotzdem die wichtigen dateien sichern, man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Spinal (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Wie macht ihr das update? Habs mit dieser dämlichen magician Software probiert und das schug fehl. Zum Glück läuft die Platte noch, aber google spuckt sehr viele Leute mit Problemen aus 
Jetzt trau ich mich gar nicht mehr das Updtae zu machen.

bye
Spina


----------



## djkroko (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

hat bei euch das update geklappt?

Ich habs im Windows und übern USB Stick probiert, jedes mal wird mir gesagt das das Update funktioniert hat, aber mir wird trotzdem immernoch die alte Firmware angezeigt.


----------



## Dynamitarde (6. März 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*



Spinal schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das update? Habs mit dieser dämlichen magician Software probiert und das schug fehl. Zum Glück läuft die Platte noch, aber google spuckt sehr viele Leute mit Problemen aus
> Jetzt trau ich mich gar nicht mehr das Updtae zu machen.
> 
> bye
> Spina


Mit Magician 3.1 mit _Windows Ohne Probs
_


----------



## jackyjakob (5. April 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Der Windows Start hat bei mir nach dem Firmware Update immer sehr lange gedauert (ca 3-5min). Nachdem ich ein Backup aufgespielt habe hat sich das allerdings wieder normalisiert.


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Was heißt normalisiert ?? Würde mich ja mal interessieren da ich vor habe das Update einzuspielen. Hatte aber nicht vor ein Backup zu machen, was ich mir nun anders überlegt habe


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

ein backup ist ratsam. unter win7 ist es ja ein kinderspiel.


----------



## apostoli (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

Korrekt  na mal sehen ob es flutscht oder kracht 

Ok nun habe ich doch noch eine Frage zur Sicherung. Was muss ich alles sichern? Bestimmt nur daten und son Kram. Kein Abbild oder ? Ein Abbild wäre quatsch denke ich.


----------



## dj*viper (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Neue Firmware CXM03B1Q für Samsung SSD 830 Series erschienen*

je nachdem. ich würd nen abbild machen. wenn ein fehler passiert, brauchst nicht windows neu installieren.


----------



## apostoli (16. Mai 2012)

Hat alles bestens geklappt. Das Backup hat fast 1,5 Std gedauert und das FW Update keine 5 min.  Sicher ist sicher.


----------

